# "tutto" comme une adverbe - l'accordons-nous avec l'adj?



## FileFantasy

(My apologies if i make mistake in either italian or french, my first lang is cantonese, second is english)

Alors.. bonjours tout le monde.
ça ne fait pas longtemps que j'ai commencé à apprendre l'italien.
J'ai une question simple à propos de l'utilisation du mot "tutto" (tout) comme une adverbe.

En français, si "tout" est un adjectif, on l'accorde avec le nom.
En Italien, on suit la même règle.

Mais quand "tout" est utilisé comme une adverbe, suivons-nous la même règle?

Exemple:
Nous sommes tout contents [..] (tout est un adj.)
donc =>
Siamo *tutto* contenti
o
Siamo _*tutti*_ contenti
???

Merci
Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Même si on peut l'utiliser presque comme un adverb, en italien _tutto_ reste un adjective, donc on doit l'accorder avec le substantif:
siamo _tutt*i*_ contenti
sono _tutt*o*_ contento
sono _tutt*a*_ contenta
sono _tutt*e*_ contente.


----------



## despina

Bravo FileFantasy pour toutes tes langues!

Attention, en français, dans:
Nous sommes tout contents [..] -> "tout" est un adverbe ici, pas un adjectif (c'est pour ça qu'il ne s'accorde pas).
Ca veut dire "Nous sommes vraiment contents".

En italien je ne pense pas que ce sens existe exactement comme en français.
"Siamo tutti contenti" = nous sommes TOUS contents. Non?
(Pas vraiment "Nous sommes tout contents", qui serait plutôt "Siamo propio contenti"?)

Pas facile !!


----------



## brian

despina said:
			
		

> En italien je ne pense pas que ce sens existe exactement comme en français.
> "Siamo tutti contenti" = nous sommes TOUS contents. Non?
> (Pas vraiment "Nous sommes tout contents", qui serait plutôt "Siamo propio contenti"?)



Oui, exactement.

_Siamo tutti contenti = Nous sommes tou*s* contents / *Chacun de nous* est content.
Siamo proprio/veramente/completamente contenti = Nous sommes tou*t* content.
_


----------



## matoupaschat

brian said:


> Oui, exactement.
> 
> _Siamo tutti contenti = Nous sommes tou*s* contents / *Chacun de nous* est content._
> _Siamo proprio/veramente/completamente contenti = Nous sommes tou*t* content._


Je ne pense pas . 
_Siamo tutti contenti _signifie aussi bien "_nous sommes tou*s* contents" _que_ "nous sommes tou*t* content "._


----------



## chlapec

matoupaschat said:


> Je ne pense pas .
> _Siamo tutti contenti _signifie aussi bien "_nous sommes tou*s* contents" _que_ "nous sommes tou*t* content "._


 
Je suis d'accord. Autrement, ça n'aurait pas de sens de dire: "sono *tutto* contento"


----------



## alenaro

matoupaschat said:


> Je ne pense pas .
> _Siamo tutti contenti _signifie aussi bien "_nous sommes tou*s* contents" _que_ "nous sommes tou*t* content "._



Oui, just un mot pour confirmer qu'en italien les deux sens sont possibles. Le sens peut donc etre parfois ambigu et comme le dit chlapec, _sono tutto contento_ ne peut avoir qu'une seule signification!


----------

